# Fork Stiffness number from Look vs Competition



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

i posted frame stiffnesses in another post but didn't have time to do the fork stiffnesses
but here you go for those forks and some competition
(this compares raw strength and strength to weight ratio, Look leads all other forks on the market in terms of strength to weight ratio, even their old hsc1 that is 8yrs old is better)

they are 

model grams frontal rigidity lateral rigidity frontal vs weight lateral vs weight

hsc 5 295 95 46 32.30% 15.59%
hsc 4 330 100 47 30.30% 14.24%
hsc 3 360 85 45 23.61% 12.50%
hsc 1 350 70 40 20.00% 11.43%
others

alpha q 501 127 56.9 25.35% 11.36%
easton 300 85 34 28.33% 11.33%
c40 420 85 38 20.24% 9.05%
kuota 382 79 30 20.68% 7.85%
Giant 353 88 30 24.93% 8.50%


----------

